# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  نقد طبعات كتاب مفتاح دار السعادة للإمام ابن القيم

## عبدالرحمن قائد

الحمد لله حمدًا كثيرًا طيبًا مباركًا فيه , والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وآله .
أما بعد , فهذه حروفٌ في نقد طبعات كتاب مفتاح دار السعادة للإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله , حملني عليها سؤال كثير من الإخوة عن قدر تلك الطبعات ومبلغ حظها من الإصابة والتوفيق , ولولا ما أرى لهم ولسائر القراء من الحق في علم ذلك لما بعثت راحلتي في هذا الوجه ؛ فإن بعض المشتغلين بالتحقيق تضيق صدورهم بالنقد , ويكرهون أن يحسن إليهم أحد بتنبيههم على أخطائهم , فيبغون على الناقد ويفجرون في الخصومة , كما فعل أخٌ لهم من قبل . وسقى الله زمانًا كان المحقق يسعى إلى الناقد ليكتب في نقد عمله مقالاً ينشره في مجلة سيارة , وربما كان الناقد من طبقة تلاميذه , ثم لا يقنع إلا بإعادة نشر نقده في مقدمة تحقيقه للكتاب , كما فعل الشيخ أحمد شاكر مع السيد صقر رحمهما الله في كتاب الشعر والشعراء لابن قتيبة , في نظائر لهذه ممن تسامت نفوسهم عن أوهام المجد الكاذب والمظهر الخدَّاع .

طبع الكتاب أول مرة بمطبعة السعادة في القاهرة سنة 1323, عن نسختين خطيتين : الأولىٰ بعث بها من العراق الشيخ محمود شكري الآلوسي, وعليها علامة المقابلة بخطه, وهي نسخة المكتبة القادرية بالموصل المكتوبة سنة 1303 المنقولة عن نسخة مكتبة الأوقاف , والثانية من اسطمبول ولم يذكر تاريخ نسخها ومن أي مكتباتها .
وفيها تحريفٌ كثير وسقطٌ في مواضع عديدة .

ثم توالت طبعات الكتاب معتمدة على هذه الطبعة بعجرها وبجرها , دون معارضته على أصوله الخطية العتاق - ومنها نسخةٌ نفيسة بخط الإمام الحافظ إسماعيل بن محمد بن بَـرْدِس البعلي سنة 766 , وأخرى محفوظة بمكتبة الأوقاف العراقية كتبت سنة 841 وقوبلت على نسخة المصنف التي بخطه , وثالثة بمكتبة أحمد الثالث كتبت سنة 889 - , ودون مقابلة نقوله على مصادرها , وتقويم ما تحرَّف من نصوصه , وتـخريج آثاره وأشعاره إلى غير ذلك من وجوه خدمته على النهج العلمي في نشر النصوص .

وكان من آخرها طبعتان :
الأولى : طبعة دار ابن عفان , بتحقيق علي حسن عبد الحميد الحلبي , واعتمد على طبعة السعادة أو ما نُشِر عنها , فجاءت كهي في التحريف والسقط , وأضاف إليها تحريفات جديدة وأغلاطًا في الضبط وتعليقات ليست من العلم في شيء , ولا أثر في عمله لما زعم أنه رجع إليه من النسخ الخطية على تأخر زمانها . 
والثانية : طبعة دار ابن خزيمة , بتحقيق عامر علي ياسين , واعتمد كذلك على المطبوعة , وقابل نصفها تقريبًا على قطعة خطية متأخرة من النسخ النجدية , واجتهد في التعليق على القضايا الطبية ونحوها بما استجد من علوم العصر , وحاول إصلاح ما استشكله من عبارات الكتاب , لكنه أسرف في التغيير والزيادة , وبقي السقط والتحريف على حاله في مواضع كثيرة .
واكتفى المحققان بتخريج الأحاديث المرفوعة , وأعرضا عن تـخريج الآثار والأشعار والأمثال والأقوال وتوثيق النقول ومقابلتها . 

وفيما يلي نماذجُ لما أجملتُ من ملاحظات على تينك الطبعتين , أما استقصاؤها فمما يثقل تدوينه وعدُّه , وليس هو من غرضي , وقد نبهتُ في حواشي التحقيق على التحريفات التي وقعت في أصول الكتاب الخطية أو بعضها وتابعتها المطبوعات , فمن أحب أن يقف على بحرٍ من الأمثلة لما ذُكِر فليتتبع تلك المواضع , أما ما اتفقت الأصول فيه على الصواب ووقع محرفًا في المطبوعات فقد اطَّرحت ذكره هناك , وهو كثير . 

أولاً : السقط .
فمن أمثلة ذلك , والعزو إلى طبعة الحلبي , وقد جعلت الساقط بين معكوفين :
- ( 1 / 118 ) : " فالله أشد فرحا بتوبة العبد المؤمن من هذا براحلته , [ وهذا غاية ما يكون من الفرح وأعظمه , ومع هذا فالله سبحانه أشد فرحا بتوبة العبد المؤمن من فرح هذا براحلته ] " . 
- ( 1 / 479 ) : " وأما الظن فمنهم من وافق على أنه يكون [ بمعنى العلم , ومنهم من قال : لا يكون ] الظن في موضع اليقين " .
- ( 1 / 518 ) : " وينزلونه على مذاهبهم الباطلة [ وكذلك تفسير الجهمية والمعتزلة والرافضة للآيات التي ينزلونها على أقوالهم الباطلة ] " .
- ( 2 / 19 ) : " إلى أن تأتي إلى كل واحد من هذه الأجسام التي فيها هذه الحواس, [ ومنشأ هذه الأعضاء من القلب , وهو مركب من أشياء تشاكل جميع هذه الأجسام التي فيها هذه الحواس ] " .
- ( 2 / 194 ) : " والأذنان صاحبا الأخبار يؤدِّيانها إليك . [ فاللسانُ رسولٌ إلىٰ خارج , والأذنان رسولان من خارجٍ إليك ؛ فهما يؤدِّيان إليك ] , واللسانُ يبلِّغُ عنك " . 
- ( 2 /349 ) : " وإمَّا أن يقال : يمتنعُ وجودُ كلٍّ من الأثرين , [ وهو ممتنعٌ أيضًا ؛ لوجود مقتضيه . وإمَّا أن يقال بوِجدان أحدهما دون الآخر مع تساويهما ] , وهو ممتنع ؛ لأنه ترجيحٌ لأحد الجائزين من غير مرجِّح " .
- ( 2 / 395 ) : " فإذا أخبَر المتكلِّمُ بخبرٍ مطابقٍ للواقع , وقَصَد إفهامَ المخاطَب [ إياه صَدَق بالنِّسبتين ؛ فإنَّ المتكلِّم إن قَصَد الواقع وقَصَد إفهامَ المخاطَب ] فهو صدقٌ من الجهتين " .
- ( 2 / 456 ) : " كما يُشْعِرُ به لفظُ « الأغراض » من الإرادات [ الفاسدة والأمور التي يكون الفاعلُ محتاجًا إليها , مستفيدًا لها من غيره ؟ أم ماذا تعنُون بالأغراض ؟ ] , فإن أردتم المعنىٰ الأوَّل " .
- ( 2 / 467 ) : " إذا كان الأحولُ يرىٰ القمرَ ٱثنين لم يَبْق لنا وثوقٌ [ برؤية الصحيح العينَين له واحدًا , وإن كان الـمَحرورُ يجدُ طعمَ الماء العَذب والعسل مُرًّا لم يَبْق لنا وثوقٌ ] بكون صحيح الفم يذوقُه عذبًا وحُلوًا " .
- ( 2 / 490 ) : " فكيف يقبُح أحدُهما من فاعلٍ ويحسُن الآخر [ من فاعل . فيقال : هذا في البطلان والفساد مِنْ جنس ما قبله وأبطَـلُ , وهو بمنزلة أن يقال : القتلُ من المعتدي ومن الـمُقْتَصِّ من حيث الصفات النفسيَّـة واحدٌ , فكيف يقبُح أحدُهما ويحسُن الآخر؟! ] , وبمنزلة أن يقال : السُّجودُ لله ... " . 
- ( 2 / 537 ) : " وفيها مفسدةُ المشابهة [ الصُّوريَّة بالكفَّار وعُبَّاد الشمس , وفي تركها مصلحةُ سَدِّ ذريعة الشِّرك , وفَطْم النُّفوس عن المشابهة ] بالكفَّار حتىٰ في وقت العبادة " .
- ( 2 / 543 ) : " فما أخبَر بأنه يكونُ فهو واجب ؛ لتصديق [ خبرِه , وما أخبَر أنه لا يكونُ فهو ممتنع ؛ لتصديق خبرِه . فالوجوبُ والتحريمُ عندهم راجعٌ إلىٰ مطابقة ] العلم لمعلومه , والـمُخْبَر لخبره " . 
- ( 3 / 10 ) : " إذ تركُه منافٍ للثَّناء والحمد الذي يستحقُّه عليه ، متضمِّنًا لما يستحقُّه من ذلك لذاته [ بقطع النظر عن كلِّ فعل . وكذلك ما حرَّمه علىٰ نفسه هو مستحقٌّ للحمد والثَّناء علىٰ تركه ، فهو يتعالىٰ ويتقدَّس عن فعله ؛ لأن فعلَه منافٍ لما يستحقُّه من الحمد والثَّناء علىٰ تركه ، متضمِّنًا لما يستحقُّه لذاته ] . وهذا بحمد الله بيِّنٌ عند من أوتي العلمَ والإيمان " . 
- ( 3 / 12 ) : " ولكنَّ هذا الوجوبَ والتحريمَ [ أخصُّ من مطلق الوجوب والتحريم ، ونفيُ الأخصِّ لا يستلزم نفيَ الأعمِّ ، فمِنْ أين ينتفي مطلقُ الوجوب والتحريم ] بمعنىٰ حصول المقتضِي للثواب والعقاب " .
- ( 3 / 115 ) : " فحركاتُ الحيوان في الازدياد والقوَّة [ والاستكمال ، فإذا مالت الشَّمس عن وسط السماء أخذَت حركاتُ الحيوان وقُواهم في الضعف ] ، وتستمرُّ هذه الحالُ إلى غروب الشَّمس " .
- ( 3 / 128 ) : " مِن جهة أنها أجزاءُ الفلك التي قطَّعوها وما ٱنقطعت , مع ٱنتقال 
[ ما ينتقلُ من الكواكب إليها وعنها ! ثمَّ يُنْتِجُون من ذلك نتائج الأنظار , من أعداد الدَّرَج وأقسام الفلَك ، فيقولون ] إن الكوكب " .
- ( 3 / 167 ) : " [ النوع الثالث : الآياتُ الدالةُ علىٰ أن في الأيام ما يكون نحسًا ، كقوله تعالىٰ : ﴿ ﮪ ﮫ ﮬ ﴾ ، وقوله تعالىٰ : ﴿ ﯓ ﯔ ﯕ ﯖ ﴾ ] . النوع الرابع : الآياتُ الدالةُ علىٰ أنه تعالىٰ وضعَ حركات هذه الأجرام ... " .
- ( 3 / 226 ) : " ولا ينفعُ نفعَ العلم بما جاءت به الرسل ، [ وإن كان لا يخلو عن منفعةٍ ولذَّة . وهذا هو الفرقُ بين العلوم التي جاءت بها الرسل ] وبين علوم هؤلاء " .
- ( 3 / 231 ) : " وأمَّا رسولُ ربِّ العالمين فمن نسب إليه هذا الحديثَ وأمثاله 
[ فإنه من أبعد الناس عن رسول الله ^ وعما جاء به علمًا وعملًا ، بل ليس عنده من الرسول إلا ٱسمُه ، وهل يسوغُ لمنتسبٍ إلىٰ الإسلام أن يظُنَّ برسول الله ^ أن يقول هذا الحديثَ وأمثاله ؟! ] , ولكن إذا بَعُدَ الإنسانُ عن نور النبوَّة ... " .
- ( 3 / 360 ) : " وقالت طائفة منهم ٱبنُ الأعرابي : [ هو من قولهم : ٱشْتَمَتَتْ 
الإبلُ ، إذا حَسُنَت وسَمِنت . وقالت فرقةٌ أخرىٰ : معنىٰ « شمَّتَّ العاطس » : أزلتَ عنه الشَّماتة ] . يقال : مرَّضت العليل ... " . 
- ( 3 / 372 ) : " وليس به إلا قولُ الناس . [ فأشار إلىٰ أن المنع من ذلك سدًّا لذريعة قول الناس ] ، وحمايةً للقلب مما يستبقُ إليه من الأفهام ... " .

ثانيًا : التحريف .
وهو كثير جدًّا لا تكاد تـخلو منه ورقة , وسأذكر منه نماذج من مواضع مختلفة , والعزو إلى طبعة الحلبي :
- ( 1 / 178 ) : " كدخول الجنة بلا إسلام " !! والصواب : كدخول الجنة بالإسلام.
وفي السطر الذي يليه : " وارتفاع الخوف والحزن والضلال والشقاء مع متابعة الهوى " !! . والصواب : متابعة الهدى .
- ( 1 / 179 ) : " وأما حكم العلة المعينة فمحال أن ينفى مع زوالها " !! . والصواب : ... فمحال أن يبقى مع زوالها .
- ( 1 / 182 ) : " فضلال الدنيا أضلُّ ضلالٍ في الآخرة " !! . والصواب : فضلال الدنيا أصل ضلال الآخرة .
- ( 1 / 305 ) : " ولولا إرادته لعجز عن كثير منه " ! . والصواب : ولو أراده لعجز عن كثير منه .
- ( 1 / 339 ) : " وإن كان أضعف الأسباب معنى " ! . والصواب : وإن كان أضعف الأسباب منعًا .
وفي السطر بعد الذي يليه : " لا يعرف غيرها ولا يحسن به " . والصواب : لا يعرف غيرها ولا يحسُّ به . 
- ( 1 / 423 ) : " فيستحق الذم ويبذل بلسانه ويمسك بقلبه ويده " ! . والصواب : فيسخو ويبذل بلسانه ويمسك بقلبه ويده .
- ( 1 / 441 ) : " وهو مطاوع الثاني " ! . والصواب : مطاوع الثلاثي .
- ( 1 / 466 ) : " فقلب حول الحشر " !! . والصواب : الـحُشّ .
- ( 1 / 487 ) : " ولا ريب أن كون العبد أعظم عباد الله من أعظم أوصاف 
كماله " !! . والصواب : أعلم عباد الله .
- ( 1 / 504 ) : " ومعه ابنُهُ قرظة " . والصواب : " ابنة قرظة " . وهي زوجته .
- ( 1 / 512 ) : " فيُعِزُّه بالعلم عزًّا " !! . والصواب : فيغُـرُّه بالعلم غرًّا .
- ( 1 / 552 ) : " وجعل المنام بالليل والنهار للتصرف في المعاش " !! . والصواب : والتصرف في المعاش .
- ( 2 / 11 ) : " وكان وجود أنفين في الوجه شيئا ظاهرًا " ! . والصواب : شينًا ظاهرًا .
- ( 2 / 56 ) : " وجعلا يتعارضان الزيادة والنقصان " . والصواب : يتقارضان .
- ( 2 / 69 ) : " ثم يقسم قيمتها عند الجذاذ على سائر المخارج " . والصواب : ثم يقسمها قـيِّمها عند الجذاذ على سائر المحاويج .
- ( 2 / 110 ) : " ولو أنبتت الحبة حبة واحدة مثلها لا يكون في الأرض متسع لما يَرِدُ في الغلة من الحب " . والصواب : ولم تنبت الحبَّـةُ حبَّـةً واحدةً مثلها ؛ ليكون في الغَلَّة متَّسعٌ لما يُـرَدُّ في الأرض من الـحَبِّ . 
- ( 2 / 198 ) : " كالسجية والغريزة والبَحِيرَة والسليقة والطبيعة " . والصواب : كالسجية والغريزة والنَّحِيزَة والسليقة والطبيعة .
- ( 2 / 224 ) : " من جعل داخل الأذن مستويًا كهيئة الكوكب " !! . والصواب : ... ملتويًا كهيئة اللولب .
- ( 2 / 419 ) : " وهو على خلاف غرض الكفرة " ! . والصواب : وهو على خلاف غرض المكرَه .
- ( 2 / 423 ) : " إنه يخلق في الهواء أو في البحر : افعل " ! . والصواب : يخلق في الهواء أو في شجرةٍ : افعل . 
- ( 2 / 435 ) : " فتحتم بهذه المسألة طريقًا للاستغناء عن الصواب " !! . والصواب : ... طريقًا للاستغناء عن النبوات .
( 2 / 448 ) : " إنه يجوز أن يعذب أولياءه وأهل طاعته ومن لم يطعه قط " !! . والصواب : ... ومن لم يعصه قط .
- ( 2 / 472 ) : " فهذا إذا سلط العقل الحسن على سبب ميله " ! . والصواب : فهذا إذا سلط العقل والحس على سبب ميله .
- ( 3 / 6 ) : " وهو القَسَمُ الطَّلبيُّ المتضمِّن للحظر والمنع " . والصواب : للحضِّ والمنع .
- ( 3 / 20 ) : " ولم يقل : إنَّ ذلك يُقَبِّحُ طريق الاستغناء عن النبوَّة بحاكم العقل " ! . والصواب : إن ذلك يفتح ... .
- ( 3 / 24 ) : " والشَّرائعُ تَرِدُ بتمهيد ما تقرَّر في العقل لا بتعبيره " ! . والصواب : لا بتغييره .
- ( 3 / 33 ) : " وليس صلاحُ الإنسان وحده وسعادتُه إلا بذلك " !! . والصواب : صلاح الإنسان وجَدُّه ... .
- ( 3 / 63 ) : " عجائبًا جعلوا الأيام تجعله " ! . والصواب : جعلوا الأيام مجفلةً .
- ( 3 / 93 ) : " ولا ريب أن هذا يُبقي الاختيار " !! . والصواب : ينفي الاختيار .
- ( 3 / 94 ) : " فإن الدلالة الحسنة لا تختلف ولا تتناقض " !! . والصواب : فإن الدلالة الحسية ... .
- ( 3 / 122 ) : " فإن النسر والفيل يكونان بأرض الهند " !! . والصواب : فإن الببر والفيل ... .
- ( 3 / 140 ) : " وأكبرها العوائد والمزايا والمنشأ " !! . والصواب : العوائد والمربا والمنشأ .
- ( 3 / 145 ) : " في كتاب المقايسات لأبي حيان التوحيدي " !! . والصواب: " المقابسات " بالباء الموحدة , وهو كتاب مشهور معروف , وقد نقل منه ابن القيم نصًّا طويلاً نحو 15 صفحة , وهو مشحونٌ في الطبعتين بالتحريف .
- ( 3 / 173 ) : " ثلاث ارْتَضُوهنَّ , لا تنازعو أهل القدر ... " !! . والصواب : ثلاث ارفضوهن .
- ( 3 / 177 ) : " حكاه المروزي في تفسيره " . والصواب : حكاه الماوردي .
- ( 3 / 201 ) : " ويزعمون أن ما تأتي به من الخير والشر فعن تعريف الرسل والأنبياء" !! . وهو تحريف قبيح. والصواب : مغنٍ عن تعريف الرسل والأنبياء . 
- ( 3 / 227 ) : " فكم من ظواهر أوِّلت بالأدلة العقلية التي لا تتبين في الوضوح إلى هذا الحد وأعظم . فانفرج به الملحدة أن يصرح ناصر الشرع بأن هذا وأمثاله على خلاف الشرع " !! .
والصواب : ... في الوضوح إلى هذا الحد . وأعظم ما تفرح به الملحدة أن يصرح ناصر الشرع ... .
- ( 3 / 278 ) : " ومن هذا قالوا : طائر الله لا طائر كلبي " !!! . والصواب : طائر الله لا طائرك , أي ... .
- ( 3 / 279 ) : " المستترقي سائل مُسقِطٌ ملتفت إلى غير الله " !! . والصواب: سائل مستعطٍ ملتفت ... .
- ( 3 / 281 ) : " فوهمه وخوفه وإداركه هو الذي يطيره " !! . والصواب : فوهمه وخوفه وإشراكه هو الذي يطيره .
- ( 3 / 289 ): "وكل بني أم سيمسون ليلة ولم يبق في أغنامهم غير واحد" !! . والصواب : ولم يبق في أعيانهم .
- ( 3 / 327 ) : "لقد كان فيمن كان قبلكم من بني إسرائيل رجال يَعْلَمُون" !! . والصواب : رجال يكلَّمون . والحديث في صحيح البخاري , فلم يقنع الحلبي بالتحريف حتى ضبطه بالشكل لئلا يغلط فيه أحد !!
- ( 3 / 328 ) : " وكذلك جرى له تطيُّرٌ مع رجل آخر سأله عن اسمه " !! والصواب : جرى له نظير هذه القصة مع رجل آخر ... .
- ( 3 / 379 ) : " والتعلق بالسَّبب والتوكل عليه والثقة به ... هو محض التوحيد " !! . وهو تحريف قبيح جدًّا , والصواب : والتعلق بالمسبِّب ... .

ومن أمثلة التحريف في أسماء الرواة والرجال :
- ( 1 / 499 ) : " رزيق بن عبد الله الألهاني " . والصواب : رزيق أبي عبد الله الألهاني .
- ( 1 / 500 ) : " علي بن مسلم البلوي " . والصواب : البكري .
- ( 1 / 501 ) : " أخبرني يزيد عن ابن شهاب " . والصواب : " ابن يزيد " . وهو يونس .
- ( 1 / 504 ) : " أبو مسلم اللخمي " . والصواب : الكجي .
- ( 3 / 69 ) : " الحسن بن عماد " . والصواب : الحسن بن عمار .
- ( 3 / 79 ) : " وحَسَنٍ صاحب الزيج المأموني " . والصواب : وحبش صاحب الزيج المأموني .
- ( 3 / 270 ) : " حميم الهذلي " . والصواب : جهم الهذلي .
- ( 3 / 273 ) : " زياد بن سيار " . والصواب : زبان بن سيار .

ومن طريف ما وقع في تلك التحريفات : شرح التحريف !! 
ومن أمثلته في طبعة الحلبي :
- ( 1 / 132 ) : " دبوس السَّلَّاق " . وفسر السلاق في الحاشية ! . والصواب : دبوس الشِّلاق . وفسره عامر ياسين ( 1 / 102 ) تفسيرًا آخر طريفًا .
- ( 1 / 478 ) : " تشمر الأسد " . والصواب : تشمم الأسد . وفسره في الحاشية على هواه , ولو راجع المصادر لاهتدى .
- ( 1 / 373 ) : " ليرتج عليه الذي بينهما " ! . وفسره في الهامش , فقال : ليغلق ! . والصواب : ليربح عليه الذي بينهما .
- ( 1 / 547 ) : " القلوب الناطولية " !! . والصواب : الباطولية . وفسرها في الهامش - على عادته في تفسير التحريف - تفسيرًا طريفًا . مع أنها سبقت على الصواب في ( 1 / 197 ) ! .
- ( 2 / 436 ) : " لكن العقول الحرورية لما كانت قاصرة عن اكتساب المعقولات بأسرها " !! . وعلق على الحرورية بقوله : فرقة من فرق الخوارج , انظر – لها – كتابي " العقلانيون أفراخ المعتزلة العصريون " ( ص 199 ) .
وكل تعليقه عجيب ! . والصواب : " العقول الجزئية " . ورسمها المصنف على طريقة أهل عصره : الجزوية . بتسهيل الهمز . كما يكتبون : الأسئلة = الأسولة . وحرفها عامر ياسين في طبعته إلى : الحزورية . وشرحها كذلك ! . وتحرفت في مطبوعات أخرى إلى : الحرونة ! . 

ومن نماذج ما وقع فيه عامر ياسين من التحكم في التغيير والزيادة , وهو كثير :
- ( 2 / 247 ) : " فإن لم يتغمده بعفوه ومغفرته فهو من الهالكين " . وقال في الحاشية : في خ و ط : " وإلا فهو من الهالكين " ! وهذا غلط شائع لائق بأقلام النساخ صوابه ما أثبته .
قلت : أما أن الصواب في العربية ما أثبته فنعم , لكن تغيير عبارة المؤلف إلى ما يوافق صواب العربية ليس من حق المحقق , وقد ورد هذا التركيب كذلك في الأصول الخطية مجتمعة , ووقع كذلك في مواضع من كتب المصنف وغيره , وهو من التراكيب التي شاعت عند المتأخرين .
- ( 2 / 274 ) : " حتى لا ينهون في بلد نهيًا " . وقال في الحاشية : في خ و ط : "حتى لا يقيموا في بلد فيها " ! وهو تحريف لا معنى له أرجو أن الصواب ما أثبته .
قلت : ليس من شأن المحقق أن يثبت ما شاء إذا لم يتبين له الصواب في عبارة الأصل, وإنما يخالفه إلى ما يحتمله رسم الأصل من الصواب . وصواب العبارة هو : حتى لا يقيموا في بلد قـيِّـمًا . 
- ( 2 / 328 ) : " فلما تحيزوا إلى دار [ الإسلام ] وكثر عددهم وقويت شوكتهم " . وقال في الحاشية تعليقا على زيادة ما بين المعكوفين : زيادة تعين على فهم السياق .
قلت : النص بدونها مستقيم مفهوم بتنوين كلمة " دار " , ومثل هذه الزيادات كثيرة في الكتاب ولا حاجة إليها , ولا ينبغي للمحقق أن يزيد إلا فيما ليس منه بد .
وفي الصفحة ذاتها : " ولأن الجهاد أشق شيء على النفوس " . وعلق في الحاشية بقوله : في ط : " وكان الجهاد " ! وهو تحريف صوابه ما أثبته .
قلت : ما هو بتحريف , بل هو عين الصواب , وهو مألوف في عبارة ابن القيم .
وفي الصفحة التي تليها : " ويسوق بذلك النفوس إلى الشهادة " . وعلق في الحاشية بقوله : في ط : " وشوَّق بذلك " ! وأرجو أن الصواب ما أثبته .
قلت : بل الصواب هو ما غيَّرته , وهو مستقيم ومألوف أيضًا في عبارة ابن القيم . وينبغي للمحقق أن يتمرس بلغة وأسلوب المصنف ويستظهر على الصواب فيما يستشكل بالمعهود من عبارة المصنف في كتبه .
- ( 2 / 396 ): "خالفتم به صريح المنقول وصحيح المعقول" . وقال في الحاشية : في ط : " صريح المنقول وصريح المعقول " ! وهو تحريف بيّن صوابه ما أثبته , وما أكثر ما يذكر ابن القيم هذه العبارة على الجادة في مصنفاته .
قلت : هذه دعوى غريبة ! وعبارة " صريح المعقول " التي غيَّرها بلا برهان هي الواردة في كتب ابن القيم في مواضع كثيرة , أما عبارة " صحيح المعقول " فلم أرها في موضع أبدًا , واستفت برامج الكمبيوتر ! 
- ( 2 / 401 ) : " قولكم : من مثارات الغلط أن الوهم غالب للعقل في جميع الأحوال " . وقال في الحاشية : في ط : " من مثارات الغلط إنما هو مخالف للغرض في جميع " ! وهذا تحريف بيّن , صوابه ما أثبته مستأنسًا بما تقدم ( 2 / 361 ) .
قلت : بل ما أثبته هو التحريف البيّن , وما في الأصل هو الصواب البيّن , وما تقدم (2/ 361 ) هو التحريف .
- ( 3 / 252 ) : " وتداعى نزالاً الفريقان " . وقال في الحاشية : في ط : " وتداعى نزال الفريقان " ! ولا يصح فإما أن الصواب ما أثبته , أو أن الصواب " وتداعى نزال الفريقين " . فالله أعلم .
قلت : هذا قفو لما ليس له به علم . والصواب ما وقع في الأصل : " وتداعى نزال الفريقان " , ونَزالِ ٱسم فعل ، بمعنىٰ : ٱنزِل . انظر : « ما بنته العرب على فَعَال » للصغاني ( 86 ) . و" الفريقان " فاعل " تداعى " . 

ثالثًا : الضبط .
وقد وقعت في طبعة الحلبي خاصة ألوانٌ من الأخطاء في ضبط المفردات وضبط أواخر الكلم , ومردُّ ذلك إلى العجلة في القراءة والكتابة من رأس القلم دون تأمل ومراجعة لدواوين اللغة وسائر الفنون واستفتائها فيما أشكل , وهو من الاستهانة بالعلم والاستخفاف بأمر القارئ . 
فمن نماذج ما وقع من ذلك في تلك الطبعة :
- ( 1 / 178 ) : " فيكون الشرط الذي هو ملزومُ علةٍ مقتضياً ... " . والصواب : فيكون الشرط الذي هو ملزومٌ علةً ومقتضيًا . 
- ( 1 / 272 ) : " تميل ظِباه " . والصواب بضم الظاء .
- ( 1 / 287 ) : " أبو داود الـحُـفْري " . والصواب بفتحتين : الـحَفَري . انظر : الأنساب , والإكمال 2 / 244 .
- ( 1 / 314 ) : " لأنه شرطٌ أو جزءٌ سببٌ في وجود المفعول " !! . والصواب : لأنه شرطٌ أو جزءُ سببٍ في وجود المفعول .
- ( 1 / 321 ) : " صادرًا عن جهلٍ وغفلةٍ ونسيانٍ مضادٍّ للعلم والذنبِ , محفوفٍ بجهلين " . والصواب : صادرًا عن جهلٍ وغفلةٍ ونسيانٍ مضادٍّ للعلم . والذنبُ محفوفٌ بجهلين . 
- ( 1 / 334 ) : "مقتض لا يتخلف عنه موجِبه ومقتضاه " . والصواب : موجَبه . وهذا كثير في طبعة الحلبي , يخلط بين الموجِب والموجَب , والمقتضي والمقتضى , والمسبِّب والمسبَّب . 
- ( 1 / 457 ) : " وتطبيق المفصَّل " ! . والصواب : الـمَفْصِل .
- ( 1 / 555 ) : " فاتـخِذوا تلاوته عملاً " !! . والصواب : فاتـَّخَذوا .
- ( 2 / 7 ) : " وبيَّن ذلك " !! . والصواب : وبيْن ذلك .
- ( 2 / 33 ) : " وتسمى رياح الرحمة : المبشرات , والنَّشر " . والصواب : والنُّـشُر على قراءة أبي عمرو - وهي قراءة المصنف وأهل الشام لعهده - لقوله تعالى : ( نشرا بين يدي رحمته ) .
- ( 2 / 54 ) : والمعاملات والعَدَد " . والصواب : والعِدَد .
- ( 2 / 64 ) : " فما ينكره إلا مكابر بلسانهِ وقلبهِ وعقلهِ وفطرتهِ , وكلها تكذبه " !! . والصواب : فما ينكره إلا مكابر بلسانهِ , وقلبُه وعقلُه وفطرتُه كلها تكذبه .

ومن المواضع في طبعة عامر ياسين , ولم أتتبعها :
- ( 2 / 364 ) : " ينفُر عن الأذى " . بضم الفاء , في موضعين . والصواب بكسرها .
- ( 2 / 369 ) : " يشُذ عن الإحصاء " . بضم الشين , والصواب بكسرها .

ومما تتايع فيه المحققان على غير هدى : ضبط الأسماء الأعجمية لفلاسفة وأطباء اليونان وغيرهم كيفما اتفق !! وداء الاستهانة داءٌ وبيل .

رابعًا : التعليقات .
غلبت على تعليقات الحلبي العبارات الإنشائية التي لا طائل من ورائها ولا نفاق لها في سوق العلم , يكتبها من رأس القلم , لا أثر فيها للتحقيق العلمي والبحث الجاد , وليته جعلها خالصة للعلم ونأى بها عن الخصومات الفكرية المعاصرة التي أقحمها فيها إقحامًا وجعل يستدل عليها بكلام ابن القيم ويضرب لها الأمثال , وخفف من الإحالة على ما طبع من كتبه وتحقيقاته وما لم يطبع .
ومن تلك التعليقات في الجزء الأول ( 1 / 108 , 124 , 203 , 217 , 237 , 244 , 265 , 271 , 292 , 300 , 339 , 383 , 415 , 418 , 423 , 426 , 428 , 442 , 443 , 444 , 448 , 453 , 454 , 456 , 457 , 483 , 486 , 489 , 491 , 512 , 531 ) .
ومن تعليقاته الفجة في تعقب ابن القيم : 1 / 358 ( 1 ) ,400 ( 2 ) , 468 ( 3 ) . 
ورأيته في مواضع لا يحسن فهم كلام ابن القيم رحمه الله , فيذهب في تعقبه على غير هدى .
ومن ذلك : في ( 1 / 303 ) , المصنف يذكر أن العلم هو الدليل على الإخلاص بمعنى المرشد , ففهمه الحلبي على أنه العلامة والأمارة , فذهب يتعقب المصنف !
وانظر مثلاً آخر في ( 1 / 237 ) الحاشية الثانية .

ويشرح غريب الألفاظ في أحيان كثيرة من رأس قلمه , دون مراجعة لدواوين اللغة والأدب وما يتصل بها , فيصيب حينًا ويخطئ حينًا , وربما راجعها فلم يحسن الأخذ منها , ومن طريف ما وقع له :
- ( 1 / 361 ) : قال ابن القيم : " أذل من وتد بقاع يُشَجُّ رأسه بالفهرواجي " . فعلق الحلبي على الفهرواجي بقوله : لعله أداة حجرية تدق بها بعض الأشياء !! .
واغتر به عامر ياسين فسار على أثره , وفسرها بقوله ( 1 / 304 ) : الفهرواجي : منحوتة من كلمتين : الفهر وهو الحجر , والواجئ وهو الذي يدق . فالفهرواجي : المدقة الحجرية التي كانت تستعمل لهرس الثوم واللحم ونحوه !! .
قلت : صواب العبارة : يُشَجِّجُ رأسَه بالفهر واجي , وهو مثلٌ سائر , وأصلُه بيتٌ لعبد الرحمن بن حسان بن ثابت ، من كلمةٍ يهجو فيها عبد الرحمن بن الحكم بن أبي العاص ، ويُشَجِّج : مبالغةٌ من يَشُجُّ . والفِهْر : الحجرُ ملء الكفِّ . و « واجي » فاعل , وأصلُها « واجىء » ، اسمُ فاعلٍ من وَجَأ ، خفَّف الهمزَ اضطرارًا . فليست كلمة واحدة منحوتة ولا أداة لهرس اللحم !
- ( 2 / 228 ) : قال ابن القيم : " واضطربَ عليهم الكلامُ في حكمته ٱضطرابَ الأرشية " . ففسر الحلبي الأرشية في الحاشية بقوله : في " القاموس " ( ص 753 ) : " بينهما أرش ؛ أي : اختلاف وخصومة " . 
وتابعه عامر ياسين , وضبطها بتشديد الياء , وقال في الحاشية ( 2 / 215 ) : اضطراب الأرشيّة : اختلاف الخصوم المتنازعين .
قلت : وإنما هي " الأرشية " بتخفيف الياء , جمعُ رِشاء ، وهو حبل الدَّلو . واضطرابها في البئر . وهو تشبيهٌ مشهور , ورد في كلامٍ ينسبُ لعلي رضي الله عنه ، واستعمله الشعراء والكتَّاب . انظر : « شرح نهج البلاغة » ( 1 / 213 ) ، و « شرح ديوان الحماسة » للمرزوقي ( 656 ) .
- ( 3 / 116 ) : قال ابن القيم : " وشعورهم سبطة شقراء وأبدانهم رخصة " . فعلق الحلبي على كلمة " رخصة " بقوله : بليدة !!
قلت : أحسبه فتح القاموس فوجد من معاني " الرخيص " : البليد , فتلقفه وألقاه دون أن ينظر في سياق الكلام ! , وإنما المراد وصف الأبدان هاهنا بأنها ناعمة , والوصف به كثير في كلامهم . 
- ( 1 / 426 ) : قال ابن القيم : " رموه بالتلبيس والتدليس والزوكرة والرياء " . فعلق الحلبي على الزوكرة بقوله : هي مصدر " زَكَر " " يَزكُرُ " , وهو عمل يقوم به المشعوذون لزجر الحيات حتى تستسلم , ثم كأن اللفظ أصلاً صار عنوانًا للغشاشين والخداعين !! .
قلت : ما عملك هذا من عمل الغشاشين الخداعين الخنفشاريين ببعيد ! , فلم يقنع بأن فسَّر اللفظ من كيسه حتى جعل له فعلاً ماضيًا ومضارعًا من باب " نصر " إمعانًا في العبث !! وهذا عنوانٌ على الاستهانة بالعلم والاستخفاف بحرمته .
والزوكرة لفظة محدثة , قال المقَّري في « نفح الطيب » ( 6 / 12 ) : « الزواكرة [جمعُ زوكر] : لفظٌ يستعمله المغاربة ، ومعناه عندهم المتلبِّسُ الذي يُظْهِرُ النُّسك والعبادة ، ويُبْطِنُ الفسق والفساد» . والفعل عندهم : تزوكر . انظر : «طريق الهجرتين» ( 889 ) ، و « السير » ( 14 / 314 , 21 / 193 ) ، و « إنباء الغمر » ( 1 / 37 , 3 / 359 ) ، و « الطالع السعيد » ( 583 ) , و « أعيان العصر » ( 4 / 598 ) , و « الضوء اللامع » ( 6 / 291 ) . 

ومن تفاريق العثرات كتابة الأبيات منثورة , وهو من الجهل كما يقول ابن بدران في المدخل .
فمن ذلك :
- ( 1 / 379 ) : وجلهم إذا فكرت فيهم * حمير أو كلاب أو ذئاب
- ( 1 / 462 ) : أحلام نوم أو كظل زائل
ومن أنصاف الأبيات مواضع كثيرة .

وبعد , فحسبي هذا , فقد أطلت , وما كنت أقدِّر أن ستطول هذه القراءة النقدية , وإنما هي أمثلة ونماذج لما وراءها , ولو ذهبت أستقصيها لاستقلت كتابًا برأسه . وأستغفر الله لما أسلفت وما أخرت وما أسررت وما أعلنت , وأسأله العفو , هو أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة .

----------


## ابو عبدالعزيز

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود ..

وما رأيك يا شيخ عبدالرحمن في الطبعة الاخيرة - طبعة دار ابن حزم بتحقيق فواز زمرلي وَ فاروق الترك في ثلاث مجلدات ؟

----------


## عبدالرحمن قائد

وإياك يا أخي
الطبعة التي ذكرت من الطبعات التجارية التي لا تعتمد الأصول الخطية العتيقة للمعارضة ولا تعتني بمقابلة النقول على مصادرها إلى آخر ما هنالك من مهام النشر العلمي للنصوص

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الشّيخ الفاضل / أبا أُسامةَ عبدالرَّحمن قائد :

بارك اللَّـهُ فيكُم ، وجزاكُم خيرًا ، وزادكُم تَوفيقًا ، ورفع قدركُم ، وأعلى ذكركُم ، وأعظم أجركُم.

----------


## مسافر بن غريب

الشيخ عبدالرحمن وفقه الله 
ستعاد طباعة المجموعة الأولى لكتب ابن القيم، وسؤالي، هل هناك فرق بين الطبعة الأولى لتحقيق كتاب الوابل الصيب والطبعة الجديدة؟
وفقك الله لكل خير

----------


## عبدالرحمن قائد

> الشّيخ الفاضل / أبا أُسامةَ عبدالرَّحمن قائد :
> 
> 
> بارك اللَّـهُ فيكُم ، وجزاكُم خيرًا ، وزادكُم تَوفيقًا ، ورفع قدركُم ، وأعلى ذكركُم ، وأعظم أجركُم.


وفيك بارك الله أخي وجزاك خيرا وتقبل دعواتك الطيبات ..

----------


## عبدالرحمن قائد

> الشيخ عبدالرحمن وفقه الله 
> ستعاد طباعة المجموعة الأولى لكتب ابن القيم، وسؤالي، هل هناك فرق بين الطبعة الأولى لتحقيق كتاب الوابل الصيب والطبعة الجديدة؟
> وفقك الله لكل خير


ليس هناك فرق بين الطبعة التي ستصدر والطبعة الأولى إلا في تصحيح أخطاء مطبعية يسيرة لعلي أثبتها هنا وفي ملتقى أهل الحديث إن شاء الله ليستدركها من عنده الطبعة الأولى ولا يضطر لاقتناء الطبعة الجديدة والبحث عنها

----------


## عبدالله

ما هي عنوان الكتب في المجموعة الأولى الثانية؟ 
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

هل ستعاد طباعة كتاب مفتاح دار السعادة ضمن مجموعات مؤلفات ابن القيم

----------


## ايوب بن حسني علي خليل

جزاك الله خيرا .
أحتاج لتوضيح حول طبعة ( الحلبي ) :
كتب على غلاف الطبعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( راجعهُ : فضيلة الشيخ بكر بن عبدالله أبو زيد ) رحمه الله .

----------


## السليماني

جزاك الله خيراً 

ولو أفردت هذه الملاحظات القيمة في كتاب لاستفاد منها بعض المحققين .

----------


## عادل ديدو

هناك طبعة لدار الكتب العلمية 1998 م

----------

